# Augenfreundliche Monitore / Panels



## Tom91 (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem augenschonenden Monitor. Es geht mir nicht um die Reaktionszeit oder ums Zocken. Man sollte 8 Stunden vor dem Gerät arbeiten können; natürlich mit regelmäßigen Pausen 

Arbeit heißt so viel wie "Office Anwendungen", das heißt Schreiben, Lesen, Surfen, ab und an programmieren.

Meine Hauptfrage ist, welche Panelart sich am besten für die oben genannten Zwecke qualifiziert.

Allgemein sagt man ja, dass TN Panels wegen der niedrigen Reaktionszeiten eher für Gamer optimal sind. S-PVA Panels sind deutlich teurer, haben aber auch eine bessere Bildqualität. Und ich neige dazu, mir einen S-PVA Monitor zu kaufen. Ich weis allerdings nicht, ob es für meine Zwecke eigentlich auf ganz andere Faktoren ankommt z.B. ob die     Pixelabstände eine wichtige Rolle spielen. Oder Kontrast und Helligkeit; welche Werte sind fürs Office am besten.

Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrungen oder Tipps. Meine Recherche geht bisher in die Richtung EIZO, wobei, wie gesagt, ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich so einen Brauche..


----------



## Blutstoff (29. Juli 2010)

Tom91 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem augenschonenden Monitor. Es geht mir nicht um die Reaktionszeit oder ums Zocken. Man sollte 8 Stunden vor dem Gerät arbeiten können; natürlich mit regelmäßigen Pausen
> 
> ...


 
Wie groß soll er denn werden und was soll er kosten?


----------



## Nixtreme (30. Juli 2010)

also zum thema pixelabstand lässt sich folgendes sagen, am größten ist der bei 26"+1920*1200
Nahezu jedes Hochwertige TN-Panel ist zum arbeiten absolut ok! SPVA brauchst du nur, wenn du die bessere Farbechtheit nötig hast (Grafikdesign!) ansonsten wär es rausgeschmissenes Geld nur für Office bzw. zum Surfen soviel Geld in das Panel zu stecken! Da sind Faktoren wie Ergonomie, Kontrastverhältnis und Max./Min. Helligkeit weitaus wichtiger!


----------



## FatBoo (30. Juli 2010)

Normalerweise sollte jeder Monitor zum langen arbeiten geeignet sein. Einfach die Helligkeit mal ordentlich runter drehen und am besten noch ein mattes Panel kaufen.


----------



## Tom91 (31. Juli 2010)

Naja ich weis nicht, es sind ja "normalerweise" auch nicht alle Monitore zum Spielen oder für Grafikarbeiten geeignet. Gehen tut das dann natürlich irgendwie, wobei die Betongung auf irgendwie liegt.

Zum Zocken nimmt man in der Regel TN Panels, weil diese einfach schneller sind. Grafiker nehmen PVA Panels - das können wir ja wohl als Grundregel hinstellen hm ? Für Leute die beides nicht tun und statt dessen 8 h am Tag vor dem PC arbeiten müssen, muss es ja auch irgendwelche Monitomodelle geben, die genau dafür konstuiert wurden.

Wg dem Pixelabstand: Ist die Frage, ob ein kleiner oder großer Pixelabstand das lesen z.B. hier im Forum angenehmer macht.

Welche Helligkeits und Kontrastwerte sind denn sinnvoll ?


----------



## basic123 (31. Juli 2010)

Ich habe meine TN-Monitor verkauft und mir einen mit e-IPS-Panel gekauft. Der Unterschied ist größer als manche zugeben möchten.


----------



## BinBash (2. August 2010)

Tag



Nixtreme schrieb:


> Da sind Faktoren wie Ergonomie, Kontrastverhältnis und Max./Min. Helligkeit weitaus wichtiger!



Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass gerade VA- und IPS-Panels in sachen Kontrastverhältnis deutlisch besser da stehen als TN-Gurken. Und von wegen Helligkeit: Mehr als 140 cd/m^2 sollten es in normal beleuchteten Büros nicht sein. Ein zu heller Monitor strengt mehr an als alles andere. Minimal Helligkeit ergibt sich dann aus dem Konterast den das Pannel schaft. Und vergesst dabei diese total überrissenen Angaben zu dynamischem Kontrast im 5- oder 6-stelligen Bereich, das bringt in der Praxis wenig bis gar nichts.

Ausser für reaktionszeitgeblendete (möchtegern-)Pro-Gamer würde ich persönlich jedem von TN abraten. Reaktionszeit und Preis sind die einzigen Argumente, die für TN sprechen. Kontrast, Farbtreue, Blinkwinkelstabilität (diese Restkontrast basierten Blickwinkelangaben sind praxisferner Unsinn) sind bei VA und IPS deutlich besser. Nicht zu vergessen dass geschätzt die Hälfte aller TN-Monitore immernoch nur mit 6bit angesteuert werden. Also müssen 3/4 aller Tonwerte durch Dithering simmuliert werden, was bei schlechten Implementationen zu jeansartigen Mustern oder gar grieseln führen kann. Gerade ein guter Kontrast ist für textlastige Arbeiten interessant, da dadurch schwarzer Text auf weissem Hintergrund schärfer wirkt.

Beim Pixelabstand muss man eigentlich nur dran denken: Je kleiner der Abstand, desto kleiner der Text. Wer noch eine gute Sehschärfe hat, kann das ev. ignorieren. Aber bei niemandem werden die Augen mit dem Alter besser. Auch nicht vergessen sollte man eine gleichmässige Ausleuchtung, bei hellen wie auch dunklen Bildinhalten. Und da sind professionelle Monitore in der Regel deutlich besser dran. Ein Punkt den auch kaum einer beachtet ist die Ansteuerung des Backlight. Die Helligkeit wird üblicherweise über die Helligkeit des Backlight geregelt (jedenfalls sollte das so sein bei einem guten Monitor). Bei CCFL Röhren kann mann direckt die Helligkeit reduzieren. Es kann aber auch PWM zum Einsatz kommen. Bei LEDs ist PWM die einzige Möglichkeit. Das Problem daran ist, bei einer zu tiefen Grundfrequnz kann durch PWM sogar ein LCD flimmern. Für empfindliche Menschen (nicht nur Epilepsiegefärdete) ist das auch sehr ermüdend.

Zuletzt sollte man auch daran denken dass gute Monitore weit besser altern als alles andere im PC. Den ersetzt du erst wnn er kaputt geht oder zu klein wird.

Gruss


----------



## Nixtreme (2. August 2010)

im Grunde kann ich meinem Vorredner in allen Punkten zustimmen bis auf einen. Die Aussage, dass "TN nichts taugt außer zum Zocken" find ich etwas überspitzt. Ich sitz täglich viele lange Stunden an meinem BENQ V2400W 24" 16:10 TN Monitor und merke selbst nach 6-7 Std. keinerlei Ermüdungserscheinungen, weder wenn ich den ganzen Tag gesurft habe (dank der bereits erwähnten großen Pixelabstände) noch beim Filmegucken oder Spielen. Daher denke ich, dass ein entspiegeltes TN-Panel für reine Office-Arbeiten  die vernünftigste Lösung ist. Natürlich ist ein 800€-Monitor von Eizo mit IPS-Panel in keiner Office-Relevanten Disziplin unterlegen, aber ob das wirklich eine spürbare Entlastung für die Augen wäre  (die noch dazu den Aufpreis von ca. 400% rechtfertigt) wage ich doch ernsthaft zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Tom91 (4. August 2010)

@ BinBash: Danke für dein Posting. Wenn ich es zusammen fassen darf, korrigiert mich wenn ich was falsch verstehe:
- Pro PVA
- Helligkeitenmit Angaben von 140 cd/m^2  o.ä. (bzw. bis 300 können gute Geräte oder?)
- Beim Blickwinkel sind PVAs unschlagbar
- Es sollte also eine 8 Bit Ansteuerung sein (Panelansteuerung oder wie heißt das fachlich) damit keine Farben emoliert werden muss
- guter Kontrast .. was sind denn gute Kontrastwerte (mit Kontrast habe ich mich noch garnicht auseinader gesetzt)
- Pixelabstand: Zum viel arbeiten würde also eher ein Pixelabstand von 0.29mm oder sowas besser sein, als 0.27 ?
- Ausleuchtung: Ich weis bisher nur, dass die LED Backlights deutlich gleichmäßiger ausläuchten. Da gibt es aber wohl auch mehrere Arten (LED Arten) - ist PWM so eine Art ?

@ Nixtreme: Ich glaube man merkt auch nicht unbedingt, ob ein Monitor gut oder schlecht für die Augen ist, dazu muss man schon fachmann sein. Ich schließe mich dem Kreis "ich habe keine Ahnung, ob ich meine Augen gerade missbrauche" an. Ich muss dir aber auch zustimmen: Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob so ein teuer Monitor sein muss. Deswegen muss ich darüber sprechen 

Grüße


----------



## FatBoo (4. August 2010)

Um mal eins vorweg zu nehmen: Wer kein Problem damit hat, für einen Monitor hunderte (oder tausende) Euros auszugeben, der kann sich gerne irgendeinen Grafik-Monitor mit (S)-PVA-Panel und Konsorten holen.

Für ein bisschen Office, surfen, programmieren und mal ne Runde zocken ist ein solches Modell jedoch vollkommen sinnlos. Warum? Weil es seine Stärken überhaupt nicht ausspielen kann. Was bringt dir ein Dragster auf der Nordschleife? Nix!

Ebenso ein solcher Monitor. Braucht man für die genannten Anwendung Farbechtheit, Kontrast usw? Wohl kaum! Hauptsache man kann den Text lesen. Ob der schwarze Text jetzt ein bisschen mehr oder weniger Kontrast hat, ist doch latte!

Für die "normalen" Anwendungen reicht ein TN-Panel vollkommen aus. Die billigen IPS Panel sind nicht wirklich besser (wen überhaupt) als ein anständiges TN-Pendant. Blinkwinkelstabilität mag besser sein, aber was bringt das denn? Ich sitze immer gleich auf meinem Bürostuhl vor dem PC. Ob das Bild jetzt 60cm weiter rechts/links/oben/unten ******* aussieht ist mir doch egal.

Die verschiedenen LCD-Technologien wurden nicht direkt für den jeweiligen Einsatz extra entwickelt, sondern eher vom Einsatz "gefunden".
Sprich, nur weil (S)-PVA-Panels im Grafik-Bereich zum Einsatz kommen, heißt das nicht, dass es für jeden Einsatzbereich eine andere Technik gibt.

Wie gut/schlecht der Monitor ist, hängt wohl stark mit dem Besitzer zusammen. Einstellen muss man die Dinger schon selber. Testbilder zum Einstellen gibts genug, falls man keinen Zugang zu einem Colorimeter hat.

Mein Tipp: Gutes TN-Panel für weniger Geld kaufen, Monitor sinnvoll einstellen, glücklich sein.


----------



## BinBash (7. August 2010)

Tag

@FatBoo
Nur weil du es nicht verstehst, ist es nicht automatisch falsch.

@tom91
Ich bin eher im IPS Lager angesiedelt, hauptsächlich weil PVA Monitore zu deutlich schlechteren Reaktionszeiten/Inputlag neigen. Allerdings hat sich das in meinem Fall demnächst wohl eh erledigt, hoffe ich.

140 cd/m^2 ist eine weitverbreitete Empfehlung für übliche Bürobedingungen. Mehr braucht man nur, bei sehr hell beleuchteter Umgebung (z.B. draussen) oder als Alterungsreserve.

In sachen Blickwinkel nehmen sich VA und IPS nicht viel. Beide haben da auch ihre Maken. VA neigt zu Gamma Shift (mittlere Frabtöne werden unter steilem Winkel zu dunkel dargestellt), bei IPS kommt es zum aufhellen dunkler Bildteile. Bei beiden kann man aber auch mal Problemlos zu dritt vor dem PC sitzen ohne grosse abzüge in der Bildqualität.

Guter Kontrast liegt in der Oberklasse derzeit im bereicht 700:1 bis 1000:1. VA Panels sind hier generell etwas besser. Vorsicht bei Herstellerangaben: Dynamischer Kontrast bringt in der Praxis - gerade bei Office Anwendungen - kaum was.

Welcher Pixelabstand optimal ist, muss jeder selbst ausprobieren. Hier kommt es natürlich auch darauf an, wie weit man vom Monitor entfernt sitzt.

PWM ist das Verfahren dass u.a. dazu benutzt wird, LEDs zu dimmen. Die Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist bei klassischem CCFL und LEDs meisst gleich aufgebaut: Auf der Rückseite des Panels wird eine Diffusorschicht aufgetragen, hinter dem Panel steht ein schräger Spiegel, die Röhren/LEDs sind am Rand des Monitors angebracht. Dass mit LEDs grundsätzlich eine gleichmässigere Ausleuchtung erreicht wird, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Bei LEDs gibt es noch die sogenannte Through-LED Bauart. Dabei werden über die ganze Pannelfläche verteilt LEDs verbaut, die nach vorne ausgerichtet sind. Das ist aber massiv teurer und säuft dann auch ordendlich Strom. Wo es noch unterschiede gibt, ist bei den LED Typen: Weisse LEDs gibt es in 2 Hauptvarianten, oder RGB-LED Beleuchtung, wo also rote, grüne und blaue LEDs verbaut werden. Diese Variante ist aber wirklich nur für Grafiker interessant, die im AdobeRGB Farbraum arbeiten müssen, weil es sonst zu Plastik-Bonbon-Optik kommt (massiv übersättigte Farben).

S-IPS muss auch nicht übermässig teuer sein. Der HP ZR24W (24", WUXGA, S-IPS) ist laut heise Preisvergleich für ca. 350€ zu haben.

Ich kann nur jedem raten, sich so ein Monitor mal genau anzusehen. In echt und nicht nur durch Online-Reviews. Wieviel man dann bereit ist zu bezahlen, ist natürlich eine andere Baustelle.

Gruss


----------



## FatBoo (7. August 2010)

BinBash schrieb:


> Tag
> 
> @FatBoo
> Nur weil du es nicht verstehst, ist es nicht automatisch falsch.
> ...



Was soll ich nicht verstehen?

Viel Geld für ein Monitor ausgeben, der seine Stärken im gammligen Office-Betrieb nicht ausspielen, halte ich für totalen Blödsinn.

Übrigens schafft ein "gammliges" TN-Panel locker die 700:1 Kontrast.

Den Begriff "Through-LED" gibt es gar nicht. Entweder ganz normal LED-LCD oder (wenn man die Markting-Begriffe liebt) "FullLED". Falls eine lokale Dimmung der LEDs möglich ist, kommt noch ein "LD" (local dimming) davor.
Solche LD-LED-LCDs sind mir im Monitor-Bereich noch nicht untergekommen. Im Heimkino-Bereich findet man sowas, aber bei so kleinen Diagonalen?
RGB-LD-LED-LCD noch weniger. Als TV gabs schon das ein oder andere Modell (X4500, XS1E), im Profi-Sektor auch, aber beim Monitor Oo

Die Modelle mit im Rand angeordneten LEDs werden als Edge-LED-LCD oder Side-LED-LCDs bezeichnet.

Wenn, dann wenigstens richtig.


Ich bleibe dabei, dass jeder noch so ranzige Monitor für ein bisschen Textverarbeitung locker ausreicht. Solange der komplett matt ist und keine Störgeräusche von sich gibt ist doch alles in bester Ordnung. Helligkeit kann man bei jedem Modell regulieren.
Ob das Ding jetzt farbecht ist, oder ganz tolle Kontrastwerte hat, ist doch mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen. 
Tempo 30 kannste mit jedem Auto fahren.


Nur weil du es nicht verstehst....


----------



## BinBash (7. August 2010)

Tag

Nur dumm dass der Treadersteller nicht nach einem Monitor für "ein bisschen Textverarbeitung" sucht, sondern nach einem für 8 Stunden täglich Textverarbeitung. Und ich bin nunmal der Meinung, dass er da mit einem VA oder IPS Gerät glücklicher wird.

Gruss


----------

